# 4dp5dt and feel like AF is coming... not cramping but heavy feeling :(



## Noelle1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Ok, in  a usual cycle (25 days) I can feel by day 18/19 that my period is on its way. I had an early blast transferred 4 days ago and now suddenly feel like I do the week before my period. I am due to test on the 11th - stupidly tested yeterday... BFN and now think my cycle is out. They only transferred one, (said it was a slower grower but an early blast) and none left to freeze 

Has anyone had this or feeling this at the moment? xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Noelle

you have tested way too early hun...!

the horrendous thing about the 2ww is that the signs we know very well i.e. AF on her way - could equally be signs of embedding embryo/s - but because we KNOW we have embryo/s on board - we anaylsis / overstress about every cramp / pain/ headache / ''feeling''.

i'm on 3dp5dt and feel exactly the same as i have done in my last 4 cycles - slight cramping and convincing myself its over. 

wishing you lots of   

sam x


----------



## BOLZ (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Noelle

We are exactly in the same boat.4dp5t to test on the 11th as well.I do not feel any symptoms though...know cramping at all.Good to finally have someone in the same stage as me.Also cheated and tested yesterday.

Bolz


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Bolz . hang in there. And try not to keep testing , i know its hard but testing early only messes with your head and causes unnecessary stress and disappointment. You are way to early on in the 2ww and so you must not get down hearted about the results. In my last cycle I did exactly what your doing and kept testing and all it did was make the whole 2ww worse than it had to be. Testing early only benefits if your getting a bfp. Of course it doesn't mean that its been sucessful and alot can happen in the v.early days but overall getting an early bfp can be a good sign. Getting an early bfn just puts a downer on things and this causes you to feel more anxious and stressed than you need to be. Getting a bfn now , so early on in the 2ww , means naff all . You are still in with a excellent chance of this cycle working. Give your body chance to do its thing. Leave the pee sticks alone and try and remain calm. You have plenty of time for your little bubs to set up home.


----------



## Noelle1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies... this is so hard.... good luck Bolz.. lets try and keep one another sane, if that is poss!x


----------



## BOLZ (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep Noelle,will keep you posted via this thread.

Bolz


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

My post was for you noelle and bolz.xxx  (just noticed I only addressed it to bolz)


----------



## Noelle1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks lollypopsxx


----------

